# Jumping and grabbing onto clothes



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie has started doing that sometimes lately and he is also about a year old and unneutered. It seems like he gets too excited out in the yard and goes after me. Using the water hose really ramps him up too. I've been trying to direct him to a toy but I mostly try to get back in the house as fast as I can. He is fine when we come inside. I think it's a training issue and I don't think neutering will fix it. I hope someone else has some advice.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Maybe it's a guy thing  just saying I have girls. Sips would get really excited with the frisbee and basically any fetching game but gratefully it was limited to leaping around and never directed at me. 
But anytime the excitement level turned off her hearing I would give the down signal, she would hit the dirt. Gave her a minute of calming then rewarded the good down and ended the game. 

Don't know if this helps but worth a try.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I think they are in their terrible teens! Others with more experience will chime in hopefully.


----------



## Maverick888 (Oct 14, 2017)

So, as I looked at the last week I realized that I changed dog foods just prior to behaviours starting and his paws started looking red and he was biting/licking them around the same time. I have gone back to his old dog food today. I am curious to see if it is the culprit. The change in behaviour was so sudden that I can’t help but think something happened to bring it on. It’s worth a try ?


----------

